# October at Navarre



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

I am planning to come to Navarre to fish one of the following weeks


Oct 16 - Oct 22
Oct 23 - Oct 29
Oct 30 - Nov 5

I normally I come in mid to late Oct but considering how hot it has been out and the way it affects water temperature, I am wondering which weeks would be best. I like to fish for Spanish, Kings, Bluefish, Flounder


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

There is no way to predict which week would be better for weather. If you don't like the heat, I would pick the later date. I have been hearing some complaints about black flies bothering people at the beach which is not unusual when we have weather change. Jellies are here and washing up but most of what I saw at Big Lagoon were Moon Jellies which aren't a problem. The last few mornings the temperature was pleasant but then the temps climb by noon. The good thing about October is that we don't get as much rain. Just pick a date, come and enjoy yourself.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

SHunter is right. No way to predict it. However, if you do plan to directly fish in the Navarre area, be sure to check out the power lines and oyster beds in East Bay. Sometimes its so good, you won't believe it. YMMV. Good luck. Amarillo


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

More of a day to day affair. Some days are better than the others. Of course the best day to fish is always yesterday. I say pick the middle of Oct. and just be persistent.


----------

